# Home's hingeback eggs



## hingeback (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everybody, got a new hingeback last week. I did not know she had eggs, yesterday she laid one and today she laid another. Now I am burying them in a tub for 4 weeks.


After that I should incubate them? How should I setup for the incubation? Help please?


----------



## GRohr (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a thread that @Tom made that will help out some. I don't have any knowledge on Home's Hingebacks so hopefully someone that has will chip in. The things you need to think about is the diapause period, then the incubation temperature and humidity. Another thing to look into is the vermiculite to water ratio that people use for incubating. Also, don't rotate the eggs, a lot of people say they mark the top with an X so if they move them they know what is the top of the egg. I never pick up or move my eggs so I never marked any of mine.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/

Good luck!


----------



## hingeback (Nov 23, 2015)

GRohr said:


> Here is a thread that @Tom made that will help out some. I don't have any knowledge on Home's Hingebacks so hopefully someone that has will chip in. The things you need to think about is the diapause period, then the incubation temperature and humidity. Another thing to look into is the vermiculite to water ratio that people use for incubating. Also, don't rotate the eggs, a lot of people say they mark the top with an X so if they move them they know what is the top of the egg. I never pick up or move my eggs so I never marked any of mine.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know the specifics for hinge backs. @Jacqui keep those. I'll bet she will have specific tips for you, or know who does.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom said:


> I don't know the specifics for hinge backs. @Jacqui keep those. I'll bet she will have specific tips for you, or know who does.


Hi Tom. On the breeders list there is a breeder for homes hingebacks named Benjamin. Do you know which Benjamin it is. I


hingeback said:


> Hi everybody, got a new hingeback last week. I did not know she had eggs, yesterday she laid one and today she laid another. Now I am burying them in a tub for 4 weeks.
> View attachment 156561
> 
> After that I should incubate them? How should I setup for the incubation? Help please?





hingeback said:


> Hi everybody, got a new hingeback last week. I did not know she had eggs, yesterday she laid one and today she laid another. Now I am burying them in a tub for 4 weeks.
> View attachment 156561
> 
> After that I should incubate them? How should I setup for the incubation? Help please?


 Found this guy on breeders list. Hope he can shed some light on incubation techniques. 
@Benjamin.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Tom. On the breeders list there is a breeder for homes hingebacks named Benjamin. Do you know which Benjamin it is. I
> 
> 
> Found this guy on breeders list. Hope he can shed some light on incubation techniques.
> @Benjamin.


As you can see from above I had trouble finding that out. Sorry @Tom.


----------



## hingeback (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.britishcheloniagroup.org.uk/testudo/v3/v3n3homes

Is the temperature info correct?


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 25, 2015)

hingeback said:


> http://www.britishcheloniagroup.org.uk/testudo/v3/v3n3homes
> 
> Is the temperature info correct?


Hi.
I'll tell you what I was told to do from a very well respected Tortoise breeder on here.
All mine turned out to be duds and I failed.
The procedure is.
4 to 6 weeks in diapause at room temperature.
Then at 28 to 29°c with a very high humidity level. %90+.
Put the eggs on vermiculite with spagnhum moss around them.
Incubation time is 3 to 4 months I believe.
Vermiculite soaked with water of the same volume in weight.
Good luck. 

If anyone else gives you proven methods, ignore what I said.


----------



## hingeback (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi.
> I'll tell you what I was told to do from a very well respected Tortoise breeder on here.
> All mine turned out to be duds and I failed.
> The procedure is.
> ...


Thank you. How do I make an incubator?


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 25, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Thank you. How do I make an incubator?


I bought a reptibator type incubator. 
But I know quite a few on here make them. 
Do a search on this forum, or Google. 
'Homemade reptile incubator'.


----------



## GRohr (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi.
> I'll tell you what I was told to do from a very well respected Tortoise breeder on here.
> All mine turned out to be duds and I failed.
> The procedure is.
> ...



Just so there is no confusion, you meant vermiculite mixed with water in a 1 to 1 ratio in weight, not volume. So mix 1 pound of vermiculite with 1 pound of water. Just wanted to check on that Anyfoot.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 25, 2015)

GRohr said:


> Just so there is no confusion, you meant vermiculite mixed with water in a 1 to 1 ratio in weight, not volume. So mix 1 pound of vermiculite with 1 pound of water. Just wanted to check on that Anyfoot.


Yes, this is what I have been told to do.


----------



## hingeback (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi, I just went to farm in a city. They put the eggs in the second incubator. They said that they use normal sand, do not need to put anything to heat it up. They say that 2-3 out of 4 will hatch. Wonder if it works in Malaysia.



Baby redfoot 


Baby elongated.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 26, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Hi, I just went to farm in a city. They put the eggs in the second incubator. They said that they use normal sand, do not need to put anything to heat it up. They say that 2-3 out of 4 will hatch. Wonder if it works in Malaysia.
> View attachment 156919
> View attachment 156920
> 
> ...


 If I was you I would make something up to incubate your eggs. If they hatch they hatch, if they don't there will always be another chance later. Save ya money to get your enclosure correct. Your tort is more important than your eggs IMO.


----------



## hingeback (Nov 27, 2015)

She laid her third this morning but did not dig again.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 28, 2015)

hingeback said:


> She laid her third this morning but did not dig again.


Nice. Put it in your diapause box. You need to write the date down again. You can do it on paper or on the egg in pencil very lightly.


----------



## hingeback (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Nice. Put it in your diapause box. You need to write the date down again. You can do it on paper or on the egg in pencil very lightly.


Yup, I got the time for the first two. I did not see her laying her third.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, is this setup okay? Do I need a lid?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 2, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Hi, is this setup okay? Do I need a lid?
> View attachment 157473


Yes you will need a lid to keep good control if temp and humidity. 
How are you going to heat it? 
Also make sure you run it and get things right before you put your eggs in. It could take a few days to level out to the correct temps.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yes you will need a lid to keep good control if temp and humidity.
> How are you going to heat it?
> Also make sure you run it and get things right before you put your eggs in. It could take a few days to level out to the correct temps.


Ok, the one on top is the heater.


Do I need holes on the lid or keep it completely sealed?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 2, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Ok, the one on top is the heater.
> View attachment 157474
> 
> Do I need holes on the lid or keep it completely sealed?


Ah, I didn't see that in the first photo. 
Your question is probably for the more experienced than me regarding holes and air flow. 
However when you put the lid on it should naturally let some air through replacing stail air. 
Others will have way more knowledge on this than I. 
@Tom @N2TORTS should be able to help with homemade incubators. I'm guessing they have played about in earlier years.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Ah, I didn't see that in the first photo.
> Your question is probably for the more experienced than me regarding holes and air flow.
> However when you put the lid on it should naturally let some air through replacing stail air.
> Others will have way more knowledge on this than I.
> @Tom @N2TORTS should be able to help with homemade incubators. I'm guessing they have played about in earlier years.


Thanks


----------



## hingeback (Dec 12, 2015)

I got the vermiculite, hygrometer and sphagnum moss. The bottom is the lid. How should I make holes for air circulation? The water will be filled until just below the top of the bricks, then I will adjust the temperature. The vermiculite will be in the plastic container.

The first egg will go in the incubator on the 20th December. Need help as soon as possible. One more question for now:
What should I do when I go traveling for a week or a few days?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 12, 2015)

hingeback said:


> View attachment 158474
> 
> I got the vermiculite, hygrometer and sphagnum moss. The bottom is the lid. How should I make holes for air circulation? The water will be filled until just below the top of the bricks, then I will adjust the temperature. The vermiculite will be in the plastic container.
> 
> ...


 I just looked at my incubator, and there is about 8 small holes where the lid fits the base. Holes are about 1cm in diameter. 
Don't just poor water in your box, put trays in with water in them. Make sure you get temp and humidity right at the height where your eggs are. For example my incubator is set at 32.2° to get 29.4° down at the level where the eggs are. 
You won't need to do anything when you go out. Just set it up and leave. Be sure your water trays don't dry up. Also where you live what are the temperatures like for the next 4 months. If it gets hotter than you require in your incubator your incubator will get too hot.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I just looked at my incubator, and there is about 8 small holes where the lid fits the base. Holes are about 1cm in diameter.
> Don't just poor water in your box, put trays in with water in them. Make sure you get temp and humidity right at the height where your eggs are. For example my incubator is set at 32.2° to get 29.4° down at the level where the eggs are.
> You won't need to do anything when you go out. Just set it up and leave. Be sure your water trays don't dry up. Also where you live what are the temperatures like for the next 4 months. If it gets hotter than you require in your incubator your incubator will get too hot.


The holes at the edges of the lid? How big will the tray be, should it also allow the water to reach the bricks? Everything should be on top then?
Also what temps for the eggs to be female?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> The holes at the edges of the lid? How big will the tray be, should it also allow the water to reach the bricks? Everything should be on top then?
> Also what temps for the eggs to be female?


 Yeah just drill 4 to 8 small holes near the top of your box to aid air circulation. 
You can put as many water trays in as you want, use same size tubs as what your eggs are going to be in, don't wet the bricks. 
The reason they recommend putting house bricks in a homemade Inc is just to reduce air mass, once the bricks are at the desired temp it will make the temps more stable. There is no point heating up a massive box for 3 eggs, you could put some bricks under your water trays too. 
Don't know what you mean everything should be on top. 
At higher temps you force female gender, however you also run the risk of deformity of the juveniles. Dont mess about with that. 
Just keep your temp around 28.5°c.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yeah just drill 4 to 8 small holes near the top of your box to aid air circulation.
> You can put as many water trays in as you want, use same size tubs as what your eggs are going to be in, don't wet the bricks.
> The reason they recommend putting house bricks in a homemade Inc is just to reduce air mass, once the bricks are at the desired temp it will make the temps more stable. There is no point heating up a massive box for 3 eggs, you could put some bricks under your water trays too.
> Don't know what you mean everything should be on top.
> ...



Ok, and what I meant about everything on top is the tray is at the bottom, the heater, bricks, and the whole inside setup is on the tray.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Ok, and what I meant about everything on top is the tray is at the bottom, the heater, bricks, and the whole inside setup is on the tray.


Put your tray on the bricks like a bridge, so air can go under between the bricks.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Put your tray on the bricks like a bridge, so air can go under between the bricks.


You mean keep the bottom dry where the bricks are, then put the tray with water and put the egg container with the water?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> You mean keep the bottom dry where the bricks are, then put the tray with water and put the egg container with the water?


Place your bricks on bottom. Put the tray with the egg in across those 2 bricks. Then add another tray with water in it and place on the bottom of your incubator. If you struggle getting humidity up add more water trays, also raising a water tray off the bottom may give you more humidity. Make sure your temperature probe is near your egg.
If your water tray is higher up in the hotter part of the incubator it will create higher humidity.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Place your bricks on bottom. Put the tray with the egg in across those 2 bricks. Then add another tray with water in it and place on the bottom of your incubator. If you struggle getting humidity up add more water trays, also raising a water tray off the bottom may give you more humidity. Make sure your temperature probe is near your egg.
> If your water tray is higher up in the hotter part of the incubator it will create higher humidity.


Can you upload a pic? Kinda confused.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Can you upload a pic? Kinda confused.


Give me 30 minutes and I'll draw a diagram explaining.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Give me 30 minutes and I'll draw a diagram explaining.


Ok, but maybe I will see it tomorrow, quite late here. Thanks.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Ok, but maybe I will see it tomorrow, quite late here. Thanks.


Do you have a thermostat to control the heat?


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Do you have a thermostat to control the heat?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

hingeback said:


> View attachment 158652


Cool. When I get a minute I'll draw a diagram for you. Been busy.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Cool. When I get a minute I'll draw a diagram for you. Been busy.


Sure, thanks


----------



## hingeback (Dec 18, 2015)

Just now I was setting up the incubator for day after tomorrow and I just noticed something.



The heater isn't even heated and the temps are already 28-29 (Thermometer accuracy 1ºC+-) and the humidity is about 88-90%.
After that I went to check on the diapause box and the temps are 28+ºC and humidity is 85+

What happened to the eggs in the diapause box because the temps and humidity is quite close to the incubation requirements. Could the eggs start incubation already?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 18, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Just now I was setting up the incubator for day after tomorrow and I just noticed something.
> View attachment 159047
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. This is what I was saying to you. If your climate is hot anyway, you may be better off just incubating them in a tub somewhere. Only trouble is you are at the peril of mother nature and have no control over your temps. If I lived where you do. In the future I would leave the eggs in the ground where they were laid. I know in this instance you didn't have a choice. Your diapause box is at the parameters of incubation. If it stops like that for the duration of incubation your in luck.
Living in the uk I don't have the problem of eggs getting overheated.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yes. This is what I was saying to you. If your climate is hot anyway, you may be better off just incubating them in a tub somewhere. Only trouble is you are at the peril of mother nature and have no control over your temps. If I lived where you do. In the future I would leave the eggs in the ground where they were laid. I know in this instance you didn't have a choice. Your diapause box is at the parameters of incubation. If it stops like that for the duration of incubation your in luck.
> Living in the uk I don't have the problem of eggs getting overheated.


If it is like this, when can I candle the eggs? Do I need to increase the humidity?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 18, 2015)

hingeback said:


> If it is like this, when can I candle the eggs? Do I need to increase the humidity?


You should be able to see something at about 4wks. Although I have never had the opportunity yet. Lol. Yes increase humidity to %90+


----------



## hingeback (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> You should be able to see something at about 4wks. Although I have never had the opportunity yet. Lol. Yes increase humidity to %90+


So I will put them in the incubator and add sphagnum moss.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 18, 2015)

hingeback said:


> So I will put them in the incubator and add sphagnum moss.


Yes. You need to monitor the temps and humidity still. 
I don't know how people I'm climates that rise above incubation temps deal with it. I guess some sort of cooler system.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 19, 2015)

When I tried 28C temps rises to 35, so I removed the heater. Apparently it still rises to about 29.5-29.9C, now the three eggs are in but the humidity is 89%. Is there something wrong with the third egg or is it because it was laid about a week later?


. Why does the temps rise by itself?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 19, 2015)

hingeback said:


> When I tried 28C temps rises to 35, so I removed the heater. Apparently it still rises to about 29.5-29.9C, now the three eggs are in but the humidity is 89%. Is there something wrong with the third egg or is it because it was laid about a week later?
> View attachment 159117
> . Why does the temps rise by itself?


 If you are getting 29c without heat it will rise when you add heat. I'd just leave them there as long as you don't have a cold spell you will be OK.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> If you are getting 29c without heat it will rise when you add heat. I'd just leave them there as long as you don't have a cold spell you will be OK.


Good to know, but what about the third egg? Does infertile eggs also incubate and (expand?) like fertile eggs?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 19, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Good to know, but what about the third egg? Does infertile eggs also incubate and (expand?) like fertile eggs?



I don't know, just incubate them all and see what happens. Take notes of your observations so you learn.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 25, 2015)

I tried to candle the eggs, I don't see anything on the 1st and 2nd egg, someone said that the first two have chalked. The bottom is dark for the third egg.

Egg 1



Egg 2



Egg 3 (notice it is dark at the bottom)


----------



## hingeback (Dec 26, 2015)

I bought a new thermometer and the temps are 28.7 - 28.9C.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 26, 2015)

Almost forgot, the first egg is also like the third egg. From underneath the light can't shine much, the bottom is dark. What does it mean?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 27, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Almost forgot, the first egg is also like the third egg. From underneath the light can't shine much, the bottom is dark. What does it mean?


Ive not had a fertile homes egg yet so I can't comment on that. All I can day is , keep incubating.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Ive not had a fertile homes egg yet so I can't comment on that. All I can day is , keep incubating.


Okay, hoping for the best. Anyone knows how long it usually takes for them to hatch?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 27, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Okay, hoping for the best. Anyone knows how long it usually takes for them to hatch?


Around 120 days.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 30, 2015)

New Year eve surprise!!! Fourth egg laid. I am still letting it sit in the diapause box first, although I don't think it really helps, but just for now...


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 30, 2015)

hingeback said:


> New Year eve surprise!!! Fourth egg laid. I am still letting it sit in the diapause box first, although I don't think it really helps, but just for now...


Cool. See what happens. Be good if you could get your own herd of homeana going. You have the space. 
I forgot to mention. Have you looked into starting your own wormery. Free food for torts.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Cool. See what happens. Be good if you could get your own herd of homeana going. You have the space.
> I forgot to mention. Have you looked into starting your own wormery. Free food for torts.


What's a wormery?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 30, 2015)

hingeback said:


> What's a wormery?


It's basically a box you put your organic waste in so worms can live and breed in it. 
We used to have them for fishing. Best way was grass clippings and newspaper. 
For your torts I wouldn't use newspaper though. In my compost bin at the moment there is a lot of grass clippings and apples from the Apple tree. There's hundreds of red worms and slugs in it. It needs to be wet. Google wormery. You can buy them but best making your own. A friend of mine just had 4 wooden pallets nailed together to make a box. Filled it with grass, vegetables peelings and newspaper. He got kilos of worms out of it for fishing. 
You could make a box lets say 50cm cubed with a lid of old wood. Leave gaps between the wood latts for air,rain fall circulation.

When it is fully established you won't run out of worms. Just keep feeding with organic matter. (Veg peelings).


----------



## hingeback (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> It's basically a box you put your organic waste in so worms can live and breed in it.
> We used to have them for fishing. Best way was grass clippings and newspaper.
> For your torts I wouldn't use newspaper though. In my compost bin at the moment there is a lot of grass clippings and apples from the Apple tree. There's hundreds of red worms and slugs in it. It needs to be wet. Google wormery. You can buy them but best making your own. A friend of mine just had 4 wooden pallets nailed together to make a box. Filled it with grass, vegetables peelings and newspaper. He got kilos of worms out of it for fishing.
> You could make a box lets say 50cm cubed with a lid of old wood. Leave gaps between the wood latts for air,rain fall circulation.
> ...


Should be ok for me, how deep should it be?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 30, 2015)

hingeback said:


> Should be ok for me, how deep should it be?


Anything from 50 to 100cm. You need to make sure you can reach in to the bottom of it to collect worms, but also you should mix it up from time to time so your fresh organic materials get mixed in.


----------



## hingeback (Dec 30, 2015)

What about 30cm? What type of organic materials should I add in?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 31, 2015)

hingeback said:


> What about 30cm? What type of organic materials should I add in?


Yeah that will do. Vegetable peelings, fruit, apple cores grass, leaves, even tort poop. You want things that decompose quickly. I personally would put paper in too, just to be safe don't put paper in with ink on it. But everything up smallish. Don't put any sticks/branches, they take years to decompose. Make sure you have a lid on it too. Just a piece of wood thrown on will do.


----------



## hingeback (Jan 3, 2016)

Latest candling photos from earlier:

Egg1



Egg2



Egg3


----------

